# Muzzy X-celerator???



## DougU (Jan 15, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has tried this rest??? I have been trying to find reviews but haven't found much.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I have seen a few usually positive. They are out of favor now just like fashion but I love it. No arrow contact, increases speed on average 3fps, always works and great containment system. Plus you can get them new for way cheap - I've seen the newest model for 39.99. There is a model for Mathews one for Hoyt and a generic for all the rest. I have heard they are a little timely to set up but then set up and forget it. I bought a PSE with one installed and never had a problem or had to adjust it. I ordered one for a Mathews. The PSE Phatom is the closest other rest I have seen to it but it is really one of a kind.

My two cents worth. They are cheap enough that you cant lose much and I think you will gain a lot.

Bob

Bob


----------



## harkybowhunter (Aug 13, 2007)

I just bought an x-celerator to put on my back up bow. I have an original Mathews version on my LX. I was looking at QAD or Limb Driver, but this was only $60 and there's no springs involved. Postive drive off the cable will work every time. I have no complaints with the one I have. Arrow containment good, always works. I haven't mounted x-celerator yet, maybe tonight. Sometimes we got caught up in having the latest fad and forget to stick with things that work.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

harkybowhunter said:


> Sometimes we got caught up in having the latest fad and forget to stick with things that work.


Well said, dv


----------



## bowhunterjoeb1 (Feb 16, 2010)

one of the best rests i ever had


----------

